

Indian Navy investigates cyber attack on military PCs - Tim-Boss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18703508

======
hartror
"It is reported that the information might have been collected via infected
USB drives."

Wow this is the first time I've heard of a virus using the sneaker net to
retrieve information from computers not just to distribute itself!

